# Patio Glider... need some direction.



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Folks,

New to woodworking and new to this site. Nice to see such a strong community of woodworkers.

I'm looking for a good set of plans for a Patio glider, similar to the one on this site.

http://www.ticknthistle.com/outdoor_furniture/deluxe-glider.htm

I know that U-Build has a set but its more like a swing that is suspended where this one glides on a track. If anyone knows where I can order a set of plans or has experience in building a glider and can point me in the right direction it would be very helpful.

My mother has wanted one of these things for 30 years, hopefully I can make it happen.

Thanks everybody,

Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Steve I'll search my magazines I know I've seen one somewhere. Welcome to LJs


----------



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help Jim. I appreciate it!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Steve, Would something like this Adirondack glider be what you are interested in?










This appeared in the May, 2204 issue of Wood Magazine.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.provenwoodworking.com/porch-glider-plan.html

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1793442.html

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?search=porch%20glider%20plans

http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=791

http://www.kitguy.com/kit%20guy%20te%20files/2/kits54.html

http://www.swingplans.com/


----------



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

Hey Scott,

Its more like two benches facing each other with a table in the middle. It has a base with a stationary floor and the benches/table/canopy glide back and forth using a wheel and axel system (I think) as opposed to a rocking chair type glider.

Nice looking Bench though.


----------



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Gary, flipping through the sites right now.


----------



## pierreb (May 29, 2009)

Hey WoodNoob, did you ever find that plan??? I've been looking for that exact plan forever…lol
Please let me know if you were successful in finding it.
feel free to send me an email… [email protected]

cheers,


----------



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Pierre,

I did find some plans. I emailed a small woodworking supply shop in Embro, Ontario. They didn't have any plans but they were extremely helpful in pointing me in the right direction. Here is a plug for their website.

http://www.workshopsupply.com/

I ordered a set of plans from a place in Quebec, here is the link.

http://www.vieltools.com/detail.php?p=NjA1

They offer the plans separately for $12 and change or you can get them with the hardware for $85. I hope your French isn't as rusty as mine, but with a name like Pierre I think you should be fine. You can order online but you need to call in your credit card.

It's not exactly what I'm looking for, the style is a bit dated, but I'm thinking of building the base as designed and building a set of benches similar to what Scott posted above. Thanks again Scott, I dug up the May 2004 issue and with a few modifications it may just work.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## pierreb (May 29, 2009)

WoodNoob….......... Nice buddy!!! I really appreciate the link. The $84 is well worth the price along with the hardware.. Have you built glider yet??? I'd like to see a pic when you do.. I'm building it out of white cedar when I get started..

Thanks again for you help..


----------



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

No, sadly I haven't built much of anything lately. I need to build the shop first and the endless honey-do list keeps me away from that.

I'm hoping to start on it by the fall. If you get yours done first I would love to see it.

I ordered only the plans, didn't want to make a commitment to the hardware until I got a look at what I was getting myself into. If you order the hardware could you send me a picture? I'm wondering if I can fashion something together with parts from Princess Auto, that way I can make the base wider. Looks like its only a 6 inch wheel with an axel.

Steve


----------



## pierreb (May 29, 2009)

Hey WoodNoob,

I'm sure you'll be able to gather up the necessary parts for the glider. If they've a detail parts list, I'll scan it and send it to you… I should be getting everything next week…or thereafter..

All I need now is some nice weather…...geeeeeeshhh.. feeling like a duck in Ottawa


----------



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Pierre,

I was wondering if you ever received the hardware? Would you mine sharing a picture?


----------



## pierreb (May 29, 2009)

Hello Steve… As a matter of fact, I just have the table to do and it's done… Why don't you send me an email at [email protected] I'll take some pics and dimensions of the hardware.. There really isn't all that much to it. The wheels and axles, to me, would be the tough things to find.. Other than that though, the hardware is listed on the plan papers…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The picture that you showed seems to be mounted on wheels and not a glider swing arms. It should ber able to be duplicated quite easily.


----------



## MichelinTexas (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys! Here's my baby, built in 1991 and still going (just like the rabbit). I've built and sold 7 since, down here in Texas.

As we speak, I'm building another one for a friend of mine. I use treated wood: more expensive, but termites can't get a lunch out of it!

Sears sell them for about $1,200 the last time I checked and they are made in the province of Quebec. I get my wheels from Viel Tools. Even though they're based in Quebec, they also have an office in Maine and they do speak English. Here's their link:

http://www.vieltools.com/detail.php?p=NjA0

http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc403/wyfe/glider-2.jpg

http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc403/wyfe/glider-1.jpg

Enjoy the pictures.

Michel


----------



## WoodNoob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I haven't got around to building one yet, priorities keep changing. Treated myself to a new table saw so hopefully once that is all set up I can start building something.

My mom is from Quebec and gliders are very popular there. She always wanted one but recently downsized to a townhouse condo, so Scotts suggestion from Wood Magazine May 2004 would be a better fit for her front porch but I think it would be fun to build the 4 seater for my back yard. I remember as a kid seeing large ones in Quebec that would fit 6 with a large table to play cards.

I did order a set of plans from Viel Tools though. My French is a bit rusty but I managed. It may take a few years but once I build one I will share my pictures.

Steve


----------

